

Tell HN:Sold my first android app - Edmond

Only 5 bucks and after Google's commission I am left with $3.50...but hey it is a start:)<p>Bringing Rhythmbox to Windows and Mac users: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmote/
======
ShawnJG
Great start! You had an idea and was motivated enough to follow through. I
wish you the best and hope your app is a big success. I'm going to go take a
look at it now in support a fellow HN message board member.

